# Update on agility with Lizzy



## LizzysMom

We've had three classes so far (should've been four, but yesterday's was cancelled for a seminar), and Lizzy really does appear to have natural "ability for agility".  She's fearless on the A frame, unhesitatingly crosses the dog walk (granted, not yet up to full height), sails through the tire and over the jumps, and barrels through the tunnels. Last class, we worked on the teeter some, and she seemed unperturbed after the first little bump. And then, we worked on weave poles - 6 of them set up channel style. She cruised through them like a champ. Of course, mostly the equipment has been worked on individually, but the little bit of sequencing we've done, she's handled VERY well. I'm so proud of my little girl! 
However, my big brag on her comes from our at-home training.... she's consistently weaving through our 6 pole weaves - set up in a straight line! - accurately. I could just SEE the wheels turning in her little brain as she made the connection that she had to go around each pole. We're working in my small basement, so I don't have room to do much practice from different angles, but when I switch up the little I have room for, she still seems to get it. 
I've attached pictures of all of our "toys", and one of Lizzy going through the weaves. I'm really looking forward to warmer weather when we can take all this outdoors for some REAL fun! I think, just maybe, I MIGHT be hooked.


----------



## galofpink

Oh that is sooooo wonderful to hear - that you are having a great time at it! Keep the good updates rolling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar

WOW, she’s doing great. You better be practicing your running to keep up with her.


----------



## Mufar42

Sounds like lots of fun, congratulations Lizzy for doing so well already!


----------



## lily cd re

That is wonderful. One thing I would do is teach her to do 12 poles. You don't want her to think 6 is it when before you know it if things keep progressing there will be 12.


----------



## LizzysMom

lily cd re said:


> That is wonderful. One thing I would do is teach her to do 12 poles. You don't want her to think 6 is it when before you know it if things keep progressing there will be 12.


I know, I need to move up to 12 poles, but I just don't have room indoors for that! (As you can see in the picture with Lizzy above - those 6 poles take up every bit of available space already.) As soon as we can move outside, I'll add 6 more poles.


----------



## LizzysMom

Have to brag on my baby once again (it's so nice to have this forum for that!  I don't have a single friend or family member who does anything with their dogs other than the basics, so they don't appreciate our accomplishments.  ). We had our 4th of 6 classes today. It's been rainy here for a few days, and the trainer said at the beginning of class to not be surprised if the dogs were particularly wound up. As soon as we stepped into the ring to have a practice run on the teeter, and I took Lizzy's leash off, she took off! Oops! But, my darling puppy displayed a perfect recall, and came right back to me when I called her. Victory #1.  

Then we started doing some short sequencing practices. First was six weaves then on to a curved tunnel. Lizzy showed off her newly acquired weaving skills admirably, and - once she made completely sure that there really was no chicken left on the ground from where the previous dog's handler had dropped it in front of the tunnel - she zipped through the tunnel. Other than my own inept handling skills (which I'm trying to correct as the trainer points out my errors!), Lizzy being distracted by the smells on the ground is HER biggest problem. SHE did great on the rest of the sequencing "courses" we went through (you should see her fly through the tire - it's so pretty and graceful!). I, on the other hand, have a lot to learn on the handling end! Guess that's what the class is for, though, huh? 

Before class was over - keeping in mind LilyCD's sage advice that Lizzy needs to be weaving through 12 poles so she understands it doesn't stop at 6 - I asked the trainers if I could take her through the long weave set up. She went through all 12 - twice - and didn't miss a beat. 

So. Class ended with the trainers suggesting that starting next week, Lizzy and I attend the "advanced beginners" class that follows our current class instead. They said she's so much further along than the other dogs in our basic beginners' class, there is no point in holding her back. I happily agreed.


----------



## lily cd re

Awesome!


----------



## galofpink

Oh that is just wonderful!


----------



## Mfmst

That is so impressive! Well done, Team Lizzy!


----------



## Johanna

That's just wonderful! Lizzy is going to be a super agility dog and you'll have so much fun with her. I'll be looking for you next year at Westminister or PCA!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Way to go Lizzy! If I were able, I think agility would've been on our list of accomplishments ...it looks like so much fun for both owner & dog! Hope we get to share Lizzy's future wins!:first::cheers2:


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Well done! Yes! I love hear about this. Keep up the great work. Yay!


----------



## LizzysMom

We went to our new class on Friday. I expected that I would find that Lizzy was a little behind in this class. Well....I was wrong.  She performed as well as the best of them, and better than most! Actually, she's far better on the weave poles than anyone of the others. 

It did feel a little odd walking into an already formed class. In general, because of the policy of keeping dogs away from one another, I haven't found any class I've taken to be especially "chummy". But, no one really even said hello, although a couple did compliment Lizzy's performances. I got a very NEGATIVE vibe from at least one person, though. After observing her and her dog, I suspect it may be due to a certain degree of competitiveness. She seemed pretty intense. Ah, well. This is really about my relationship with Lizzy anyhow.  

A couple of questions for you pros - Lizzy's main problem right now, as I mentioned in an earlier post, is getting distracted by treat - and other? - smells. She stopped at the tunnel entrance several times, and I'm pretty sure it's because of her elephant-like memory. The particularly clueless handler in her previous class had a habit of inadvertently dropping treats on the ground, and Lizzy had come across them in front of the tunnel. What can I do to get her to ignore the distracting smells during a run?

Second (and I'm getting a little ahead of myself here, I know  ), I've read on here that dogs are not allowed to wear bows or have colored hair during competitions, but I cannot find anything prohibiting it in the rules of the various venues. Can someone point me in the right direction for these prohibitions? Is this in ALL the agility venues, or just some?


----------



## galofpink

Go Lizzy go! That's wonderful that you fit right into the new class skill wise! You are right, it's about you and Lizzy - focus on having fun with Lizzy and let the rest roll off your back!

Hopefully the others have some tips on the smell distraction. My instinct would be to put some treats before a tunnel (for example) and get Lizzy to ignore and reward generously on the other side of the tunnel, but I am probably completely out to lunch!


----------



## Skylar

I can't help you with the smell problem - except to work on your "leave it" and work on keeping her focused on you. 

I have noticed that when I first went to classes, people were not friendly and ignored me. As I've kept going and keep seeing the same people, slowly over time we have bonded and become very friendly. Joining the club and getting involved helps deepen the bonds. 

Where I take classes - people compete in several different venues - not just AKC but Canine Performance Events, North American Dog Agility Council , Teacup Dog Agility Association and United States Dog Agility Association. Each has their own rules about dog appearance, jump height etc. They are all similar enough that you can compete in all of them - except teacup which has a size limit that would eliminate most Spoos, but minipoos and tpoos fit the size limit.


----------



## lily cd re

From Chapter 4 of the current agility trial rules: "
Section 11. Hair Tie Back Policy.
 Any dog whose hair 
over its eyes interferes with its vision, or whose hair on its 
ears interferes with the safe performance of the obstacles, 
may have the hair tied back with rubber bands."

And from the current obedience regulations: "Chapter 2, Section 16. Use of Leash. All dogs must be kept on a leash except when in the obedience ring, warm-up ring or exercise area and must be brought into and taken out of the ring on leash. 
Leashes must be attached to the collar when dogs are brought in for classes requiring an on leash exercise, group exercises and awards. In a class where a leash is not required for the individual exercises, the dog may be brought into and taken out of the ring on a leash that slips through the dog’s collar. 
Except where otherwise specified in these regulations, the handler will leave the dog’s leash on the judge’s table or other designated place. The leash must be made of fabric or leather and need only be long enough to provide adequate slack during the Heel on Leash exercise, unless stated otherwise in these regulations.
Section 17. Collars. 
All dogs in the obedience ring must wear a properly fitted collar approved by the judge. No dog may enter the ring, either for judging or for awards, with unacceptable equipment. No special training collars, such as electronic collars or prong collars, will be permitted. Nothing may be hanging from the dog’s collar.

And from Chapter 1, section 17 : "
A dog that is blind or has been changed in appearance for cosmetic reasons (other than changes customarily approved for its breed) may not compete in any obedience trial and will be disqualified. Blind 
means without useful vision. The judge will not obtain the opinion of a veterinarian." 

I have seen people told to change collars at trials and I know of people who have been told to take all but one band out of a poodle's TK before running. I have also seen people lose Q's in agility because their dog left the ring off leash.


For anyone who is thinking of doing any sport get yourself the appropriate rule books and study them. It is very silly to do hard work to get ready and then not qualify because you didn't know the rules.


----------



## zooeysmom

LizzysMom said:


> It did feel a little odd walking into an already formed class. In general, because of the policy of keeping dogs away from one another, I haven't found any class I've taken to be especially "chummy". But, no one really even said hello, although a couple did compliment Lizzy's performances. I got a very NEGATIVE vibe from at least one person, though. After observing her and her dog, I suspect it may be due to a certain degree of competitiveness. She seemed pretty intense. Ah, well. This is really about my relationship with Lizzy anyhow.


I know exactly what you're describing! Since I'm a VERY social person, I don't like it when no one talks to each other or there are negative vibes. Fortunately, the rally class I'm in now is full of friendly people who support each other in class and at the shows. So much more fun! I hope these people lighten up for your sake. 

Congrats on doing so well with Lizzy. She really does sound amazingly talented!


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Also, remember that the person giving off the negative vibe might be wondering how adding a new dog into the class might throw off her own dog. The more you go to class, and the more you show your own dedication, the more relaxed and friendly the negative person will be.

In my class, OMG there were three women that gave me the stink eye at first. I almost didn't come back. Now they are the three people I look forward to being with the most, especially Sandy who I thought wanted me to leave the building the first few weeks. The more seriously someone takes training, the less welcoming to an outsider they may be until they discover you're as serious as they are. Then all the sudden it's like, boom, you're one of us and not a disruption.

Focus on Lizzy girl who is doing fantastic and keep focusing on her. You'll find where you fit and the feeling of the class will brighten. Hugs and congratulations. This is making me so happy right now. Go! GO!


----------



## LizzysMom

Galopink and Skylar - Lizzy actually does have a pretty decent - def not perfect - "leave it", but I was advised to be very positive in the agility ring, so I've never used it there. I suppose I could up the treat quotient in order to keep her more focused on me, but that's rather difficult, too, when trying to get her to work ahead. Thanks for the suggestions, though.

LilyCD - I agree with you 100% that it is important to know the rules before one enters a competition! That's why I'm doing my research now, while it's still pretty far in the future.  Thank you for taking the time to provide those excerpts from the AKC rulebooks. I can see that perhaps the first one could easily be interpreted as prohibiting a bow in the hair during an AKC agility trial. And I understand about the leash rules. But, the rule against altering a dog's appearance came from the obedience rules, didn't it? Are the rules for agility and obedience interchangeable? Obviously, if there's a rule prohibiting it in whatever venue we compete in, I won't do it, but I'd love to see Lizzy prance out there in her cotton candy pink bracelets! I think it would be adorable.  

Zooeysmom - Welcome back!! It's so good to "see" you again.


----------



## LizzysMom

Click - I think our posts must've crossed. Thank you for the encouraging words!


----------



## lily cd re

Yes, I took stuff from both rule books, but I think there is something in agility rules about no adornments or cosmetic alterations somewhere. I know the cotton candy pink is lovely, but I would not take a chance on losing a Q over it. I've never seen a poodle that was dyed or had bows in a trial. If you go to watch (and I suggest watching real trials before entering, or better yet offering to help) see if you can catch a judge at an appropriate break time and ask them if they can clarify that for you.

BTW you can order rule books from the AKC store or download them for free in the events area of their website.


----------



## Johanna

lily cd re said:


> Yes, I took stuff from both rule books, but I think there is something in agility rules about no adornments or cosmetic alterations somewhere. I know the cotton candy pink is lovely, but I would not take a chance on losing a Q over it. I've never seen a poodle that was dyed or had bows in a trial. If you go to watch (and I suggest watching real trials before entering, or better yet offering to help) see if you can catch a judge at an appropriate break time and ask them if they can clarify that for you.


I searched the AKC agility rule book and could find nothing about altering a dog's color. It does say that the hair over the eyes can be tied back with rubber bands, so that implies that barrettes or other hair adornments would not be allowed. So a pink poodle is OK so long as its collar is proper and it only has rubber bands (or nothing) in the topknot.

Based on that, I presume that when poodles in show coat are competing in agility they have topknot and ear wraps removed.

I did not look at the obedience rule book. I wonder if it really limits you to one rubber band in the topknot. 

I use scrunchies instead of rubber bands most of the time because they are easier on the hair. I wonder if they are acceptable?


----------



## lily cd re

Yes, a poodle in a show cut has to have extra bands and ear wraps removed to run in agility. But I still think I would ask a current agility judge about dyes even if there isn't anything specific in those rules. I did not look much closer than to find the sections I quoted though.


----------



## zooeysmom

I'm wondering why dye would be an issue. Not a fan of it in the slightest, but it shouldn't affect the dog's performance in any way.


----------



## lily cd re

zooeysmom said:


> I'm wondering why dye would be an issue. Not a fan of it in the slightest, but it shouldn't affect the dog's performance in any way.



I don't think it has anything to do with expectations about the dog's performance. It is just one of those quirky AKC rules and as I said I know you can't bring a dyed dog into obedience, but am not sure about agility. Some judges might not care, but some will and they can be sort of rigid over things they see as important and I generally try to never be any sort of irritant to any judge or to their stewards by having to be looked for, told my leash or collar is unacceptable or any other little thing that I might have forgotten about.


----------



## LizzysMom

I've looked at the rules for AKC, USDAA, CPE, NADAC, and TDAA. Now, I confess that I did not read every word, but I looked as carefully as I could at any portion of the rulebook that seemed to apply. I also looked at a random sampling of premiums. I can't find a single mention of a rule prohibiting a dog with colored hair from participating in an agility trial. 

As much as I'd like for Lizzy to run with pink hair, at this point, this has become something of a "principle of the thing" issue for me. Judges are not allowed to make up their own rules, right? They are there to APPLY the rules AS WRITTEN. We still have a ways to go before we reach competition level. If I find that any of the venues have such a rule between now and then, I will certainly respect it. Otherwise, one of these days y'all can look forward to seeing pictures of a pretty little parti poodle flying over a jump in an agility ring whilst sporting bracelets in a most lovely shade of pink.


----------



## lily cd re

No judges can't make up their own rules they are supposed to apply a picture of the standard of perfection to every single run they judge equally. Ask the people at your training facility if they know the answer. I know I am sounding like a stick in the mud saying I wouldn't run with a dog that might be disqualified over something like pink bracelets, but training is hard, getting good runs is hard and trial entries aren't pennies.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

I'm with Lily. Have your pink bracelet moment in class, but not at a trial. At a trial, you want the judge to take your dog and you seriously. Your first impression matters.

It is quite possible that both of these dogs are really and truly service dogs.

















Which one is dressed for the role? Just like service dog work is serious, competition is serious. It takes a lot of time and effort. It's worth it to make sure your dog looks as seriously as you take training. You owe it to Lizzy to show off her talent, not detract from it in any way. Pink bracelets would make her look like a circus clown and not like a fantastic agility dog with a future MACH title that she really is.


----------



## zooeysmom

Omg, the white service spoo is just ridiculous, imho. Poor dog.


----------



## LizzysMom

Ok. Please don't think I'm just being obtuse or obstinate or argumentative. I really do respect your opinions and acknowledge your much higher level of experience. However, in the interest of a good debate  , I've got a few more points/questions. 
Obedience and agility are (to me) vastly different arenas. I can understand the need and expectation for a dog in an obedience trial - and for a service dog - to be taken seriously. Obedience is a more "formal" event. Agility (again, to me) is more about having fun. I think pink bracelets would celebrate and emphasize that aspect of agility. And I recognize that I have barely stuck my big toe in the water so far, so maybe I have completely misconstrued how agility is scored, but I don't see how a judge could disqualify a dog for something there is no rule for. And, scoring seems pretty cut and dried in agility. Your dog completes the course correctly in the allotted amount of time, you qualify. Your dog enters the tunnel at the wrong end, you lose points. Your dog misses a contact zone, you lose points. Your dog relieves herself on the course, you're disqualified. I don't see how whether or not the judge takes the dog's APPEARANCE seriously can affect scoring in agility. 
Like I said before, I'm really getting way ahead of myself by even discussing this issue at this time. By the time Lizzy is ready to compete - if ever - I may be at a point that I understand and agree with everything you've said. And, even if I don't, I would still take it under advisement, because I really do respect what you have to say. But....I really do like pink.


----------



## Muggles

I’m with you Lizzy - you keep those pretty pink bracelets!


----------



## lily cd re

I absolutely know you aren't trying to be contrary in any way and I agree with you if there is no specific rule then the judge can't just make it up on the fly, but I think you will find as you go deeper into agility that there are lots of people who play that game as very serious stuff (although I think anything done with a well loved dog should be fun).


----------



## Eclipse

LizzysMom said:


> I've looked at the rules for AKC, USDAA, CPE, NADAC, and TDAA. Now, I confess that I did not read every word, but I looked as carefully as I could at any portion of the rulebook that seemed to apply. I also looked at a random sampling of premiums. I can't find a single mention of a rule prohibiting a dog with colored hair from participating in an agility trial.
> 
> As much as I'd like for Lizzy to run with pink hair, at this point, this has become something of a "principle of the thing" issue for me. Judges are not allowed to make up their own rules, right? They are there to APPLY the rules AS WRITTEN. We still have a ways to go before we reach competition level. If I find that any of the venues have such a rule between now and then, I will certainly respect it. Otherwise, one of these days y'all can look forward to seeing pictures of a pretty little parti poodle flying over a jump in an agility ring whilst sporting bracelets in a most lovely shade of pink.


Standard Poodles were originally bred to be working dogs, both on land (truffle hunting) and in water (all kinds of water and hunting work). They were used down the line to create the smaller varieties over time. Somewhere the public got the impression that poodles were foo foo dogs, likely based on them being used in the smaller sizes in advertising, fashion spreads, etc., and that over the years many were pictured in fancy cuts and sometimes dyed. Poodles of all varieties excel in numerous performance venues and have more than proven their intelligence, working drive and athletic ability. My own girls have competed and have upper level titles in agility, rally, obedience, lure coursing, herding, barn hunt and tricks. In my opinion, running a dyed poodle is distracting and doing a disservice to the breed. I just ran my older girl at Westminster at the Masters Agility Championship. Even if it were allowed, it would never have occurred to me to draw more attention to what she looked like if she was dyed than what her actual performance was.....


----------



## LizzysMom

Part of me feels as if I should just refrain from posting on this topic again, as I really don't mean to offend anyone, and it could easily become a moot point, anyhow. But, the part of me that wants to defend my point of view is winning at the moment, so I hope you'll excuse my indulgence (indulge my excuses?  ) one more (?) time.

I think poodles are the perfect breed of dog. I love that they can - and do - excel at virtually everything dogs participate in. But, I also love that poodles can be "foo foo". It's a large part of the reason I wanted a poodle. 

On a personal level, I enjoy dressing up. I rarely go out of the house without my make-up on. I confess that in an effort to encourage myself to be more active, I'm less likely to wear high heels these days, but not very many years ago, I regularly wore 4" heels every day - even went shopping in them! I ran a couple of half-marathons in 2016 - not in heels!  - but, even though it was raining, I had my make-up on, and my running clothes were color-coordinated (including my shoes). And, not to brag or anything, but I came in 2nd for women in my age group in one of the runs - wearing a skirt. (Please don't ask how many women there were in my age group!  ) If anyone is familiar with the children's book character "Fancy Nancy", I identify very strongly with her! 

All of this is to say that I really like the idea of showing people that poodles - at least MY poodle - can be both "foo foo" and athletic at the same time. Kinda like a Lindsey Vonn, or a Danica Patrick, or any number of other female athletes that have proven they can be both pretty AND athletic.

Actually, the more I think about it, the more I realize that until and unless Lizzy gets really good, I probably wouldn't want to color her bracelets for a trial. No point in calling attention to her possible failure in the ring. But, if she does ever excel in it, that would be the perfect time to show people not to judge a book - or a poodle! - by its cover. Or, in this case, by its color.


----------



## Skylar

LizzysMom, I like your thinking. I would love to see an agility poodle all glammed out with color flying through the agility course. Well maybe not barrettes in the hair which could fall off - but definitely some color.

I think you will need to ask the people who judge the competitions that you will enter in your area. I'm sure you are not the only one who likes to add a punch of color for fun to your dog. Although to be honest the only colored dog I've seen in real life was a "service dog",


----------



## zooeysmom

I share Eclipse's sentiments 100%. Plus, I'm just a fan of understated elegance. 

I guess we all have different opinions on what constitutes beauty. I can't imagine "junking" up my spoos with dye. It hurt my eyes to see that hunting spoo recently that was dyed hot pink and put in a stupid music video. Pink bracelets, not as bad  

Lizzy's your dog and you should do whatever you feel good about. The most important thing is to have fun!


----------



## Vita

This is an interesting conversation about a topic I know little about, especially Rules of Eligibility and disqualifying items. I sought to separate opinion from fact, and downloaded the updated Jan 2018 Rulebook here: 

http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/REAGIL.pdf

Rather than read all 100 pages, I clicked on 'Find" on the top upper right of my Firefox browser, then did a search for words like dye, bands, and color. 

There is no rule against dyed poodles in Agility. 

This leaves the human factor. So lets assume that there is an unspoken tradition of a certain _style_ that some judges prefer, sort of like the old IBM dark suit n' tie look that was the cornerstone of tradition. Well we know that the younger Bill Gates and Steve Jobs came along in their casual attire and jeans, but they had _substance_, and the rest is history.

LizzysMom, if I were in your place, my dog would keep her pink bracelets, and let me find out that a judge shaved off points, I'd lodge a formal complaint with the AKC; I wouldn't lose a single night's sleep over it either - let them fight it out. 

'Pink' has been shaking up tradition since Women Voting Rights and beyond and are still being fought for. Time to shake it up in the show ring, too, if you have stomach for it. You might even find that some of the judges love it and praise you for it. 

But what do I know? Not much about Agility, but enough to know that if it ain't against the rules, you shouldn't be penalized for it.


----------



## LizzysMom

zooeysmom said:


> I share Eclipse's sentiments 100%. Plus, I'm just a fan of understated elegance.


Zooeysmom, if it makes you feel better, the shade of pink I use is QUITE understated and elegant - a soft, blush pink.


----------



## LizzysMom

Vita said:


> if it ain't against the rules, you shouldn't be penalized for it.


Vita - exactly.


----------



## zooeysmom

LizzysMom said:


> Zooeysmom, if it makes you feel better, the shade of pink I use is QUITE understated and elegant - a soft, blush pink.


Haha, it does! (not that my opinion matters)


----------



## LizzysMom

For anyone who may have never seen Lizzy in her pink bracelets, here's a fairly recent pic. (Also, she's getting groomed tomorrow.) She's not pink at the moment.


----------



## Muggles

I wouldn’t dye my own poodle, but nor would I grow a very long topknot or ears or go anywhere near a continental. However, it seems ridiculous to suggest that any of those potentially ‘distracting’ grooms would be less likely to feed into any views people have of poodles being foo foo. I have certainly seen a lot more dyed Maltese and bichons than poodles. 

If a dyed (or otherwise exceptional groom) poodle completes the agility course in the correct order within the required time there should be no reason to think it would not qualify. 

Out of interest I checked the Australian agility rules and there is again no mention of anything about the dog’s appearance. Bands or ribbons are allowed to keep hair out of eyes.

And Lizzy looks gorgeous!


----------



## Vita

LizzysMom said:


> For anyone who may have never seen Lizzy in her pink bracelets, here's a fairly recent pic...


I laughed when I saw the pic, I think her balancing perfectly on the ball while in those pink boots did it. Now that's a girlie poodle - 18 years ago she'd have been a perfect addition to daughter's Barbie collection. Lizzy is a cutie pie.

Just a random thought: Considering how historically the world has been a well-guarded patriarchy with a subtle dismissal of the feminine and the playful not being taken seriously, I can see how this nearly unconscious value leaked into dog shows. Kind of a serious, philosophical thought before I've had my morning coffee...


----------



## Minnie

In AKC you would be disqualified as stated in the rule book "No dog will be eligible to compete if it appears to have been dyed or colored in any way, if its coat shows evidence of chalk or powder, or..." 

You would and I have seen a clean run be DQ'd in AKC for use of the type of collar - PACO for example is a brand that makes stunning collars that can be used before and after but not while during. 

I have personally been warned, not DQ'd as it was prior to the run, for a tiny bow (someone thankfully had a plain tiny rubber band). 

In other venues like UKI (my favorite) you can basically run however you please as long as it does not aid or hurt the dog. In world events dogs often run with colored tails for example. 

Just check the rules of the venue outside of AKC before you go and you will be fine. Best of lucky in your agility journey!


----------



## Quossum

Yeah, you can't compete in Agility dyed. Granted, I've seen a dog here and there with some faded color on their tails or whathaveyou competing, but if the judge is a real stickler, it's a no go even at small local competitions. Had a big discussion on this long ago, as I had been tempted to dye for some holiday or another, but worried that the lingering color would be a problem in the next Agility show.

I think it was pointed out as referenced above: The general rule against dye applies to *all* events, not just conformation.

We had a discussion about painted nails, too. Also a no-go. Darn it. :aetsch:

--Q


----------



## LizzysMom

Minnie and Quossum - Can you tell/show me exactly where the rule against dyed or colored dogs in agility competitions is written? Obviously, if it's a rule, I wouldn't do it. But, I have yet to be able to find it in written form (although Minnie appears to be quoting from a rule book) in an AGILITY rulebook, only conformation. Thank you!


----------



## Minnie

LizzysMom said:


> Minnie and Quossum - Can you tell/show me exactly where the rule against dyed or colored dogs in agility competitions is written? Obviously, if it's a rule, I wouldn't do it. But, I have yet to be able to find it in written form (although Minnie appears to be quoting from a rule book) in an AGILITY rulebook, only conformation. Thank you!


Good question - the specific words in the AGILITY rulebook for AKC are "Rules Applying to Dog Shows" in those regs you will find the following:

SECTION 8-C. No dog shall be eligible to compete at any show and no dog shall receive any award at any show in the event the natural color or shade of natural color or the natural markings of the dog have been altered or changed by the use of any substance whether such substance may have been used for cleaning purposes or for any other reason.


----------



## Minnie

*Q -* Great to "see you" again it has been a while. You are correct even on the faded color we had a world team dog that was going to be DQ'd but thankfully was able to wash the color out. Another judge wouldn't have said a word so you just never know...

UKI is where it's at - colored nails and colored tails all accepted. It's how much fun can you have that counts  We are just starting to see more UKI events offered in our area. We have one this weekend - can't wait!


----------



## LizzysMom

Minnie, if I understand you correctly, there is a rulebook that covers ALL AKC sanctioned events, in addition to the rulebooks specific to each event? I was not aware of that. Thank you for that information! 

(Btw, I read the whole long thread that you started several years ago when you started agility with Bella.  It was very informative! I couldn't see the pictures, though.  How is Bella? And, are you competing with Elsie? If you've posted about this, forgive me, I've overlooked those threads.)


----------



## Minnie

*Lizzysmom* - Yes that is correct and is applicable for all AKC sanctioned events. 

Wow that is a long read  I made some great poodle friends in that thread. Bella is still competing she is now MACH2 Bella MXG, MJG, NF, T2B and a few other non AKC letters. Love that girl she just turned 7 on March 1st and has taken me on a journey I could never have imagined possible. 

Elsie turned 2 on Jan 26 and has her AX, AXJ, NF. She reminds me constantly of how much I still have to learn about this sport. We are looking forward to our 1st PCA in April


----------



## LizzysMom

It WAS a long read, but as I'm currently obsessed with all things agility-related, and at the time I read it, I was waiting for our beginners' class to start, it helped to feed my obsession.  

I hope you'll come back and post some current pictures of your girls. My Lizzy is a small miniature, so I especially enjoy seeing other small dogs competing.

(PS I checked for UKI events in my area. There are none.  )


----------



## LizzysMom

Update in case anyone else is ever looking for this info - CPE has no rules prohibiting colored hair. ?


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

Oh my goodnessss!!! Look at Lizzy go! She is adorable and I love that she kept the pink and competed with it. And obviously did a great job - just look at those ribbons!! Congratulations!


----------



## Carolinek

She looks great- love the pink! Congratulations on your wins.


----------



## JenandSage

What a beautiful and intelligent looking poodle!
Nice work


----------

